# מסדר החיות



## disi03

What does "מסדר החיות" mean? And how is it written in Latin characters?

It is a name of a song in Lion King. Thanks!


----------



## scriptum

Hi,
could you provide the context?


----------



## disi03

Hey

Here is a link
he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%94%D7%90%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA#.D7.A9.D7.99.D7.A8.D7.99.D7.9D_.D7.91.D7.A1.D7.A8.D7.98_.28.D7.91.D7.A2.D7.91.D7.A8.D7.99.D7.AA.29



It's the second song within the heading "שירים בסרט (בעברית)". The song is called the "Morning Report" in English.

The song is about animals.


----------



## disi03

Because it's about animals I assumed thats what the second word meant. But I have no idea about the first.

Thanks!


----------



## amikama

I don't know the song (and didn't watch the movie), but I guess that מסדר החיות means "Order of the Animals" ('order' in sense of a group of persons, such as order of nuns, order of knights, etc.). 

Hope it helps.


----------



## disi03

Makes sense. Thanks

Would it be Misdar HaChayot then?


----------



## amikama

disi03 said:


> Would it be Misdar HaChayot then?


Yes


----------



## disi03

Thank you!


----------



## dinji

_Misdar_ also means 'parade, line-up'. "_The line-up of the animals"_ would make more sense to me and equals "_Morning Report_" better.


----------



## disi03

Fits in with the lyrics I suppose, the line is in the song as well.


----------

